# Como instalo el eagle 3d?



## Ceaugo (Abr 26, 2009)

Hola a todos, me gustaria instalar el eagle en 3d, creo que tengo todo para instalarlo (programas)  pero la verdad no he logrado instalarlo, me gustaria saber si alguien ya lo tiene para que me haga el favor de explicarme paso a paso como instalarlo, de antemano muchas gracias por toda su ayuda.....


----------



## mabauti (Abr 26, 2009)

tendrias que usar el povray, esto te puede servir http://www.matwei.de/doku.php?id=en:eagle3d:eagle3d


----------

